# Best Jigsaw



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I love my cordless Dewalt. Works as good as my corded jigsaws & goes a long way on a charge.
Steve


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been using different Bosch models for many years and that would be the only brand I would use for a jig saw. I would get the 1590.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Bosch 1590 here. Cuts almost as fast as a circular saw :clap:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

EricTheHandyman said:


> Bosch 1590 here. Cuts almost as fast as a circular saw :clap:


put an agressive blade in there and set the obital on high and your right it can cut a 2x4 damn near as fast as a circular saw:thumbup:


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the 1590 and the cordless ridgid. The 1590 definitely has more a$$ to it.Best jigsaw I've ever had and I've had quite a few. whatever you buy make sure it can flush cut (or you can) :thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Is this really a question?
Bosch


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Here's the newest Model JS5 Bosch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be warned...since bosch bought skil all this "new" jigsaw is is that POS red jigsaw that skil made in bosch blue. I guess they're trying to use their bosch rep with jigsaws to boost their homeowner tool share of the market. You might as well buy a ryobi or rigid if you buy this.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

john5mt said:


> Be warned...since bosch bought skil all this "new" jigsaw is is that POS red jigsaw that skil made in bosch blue. I guess they're trying to use their bosch rep with jigsaws to boost their homeowner tool share of the market. You might as well buy a ryobi or rigid if you buy this.



You know, it just doesn't "look" right. It looks "homeownerish" to me. 

What sent up red flags for me was why anyone would produce a product with "less" power and features if they werent' trying to go "downmarket" with a much lower price. 

I have a $40. Skil sidewinder. Put a $20. Dewalt blade and I now have a $60. saw that works great for quick cuts (plywood, 2x4, etc...) in "general" work. It's all I could afford when I first got back her from Florida last year and had to start from scratch. If history repeats itself, it should last me a couple years provided that I use it for light work. Either way, I'm upgrading all my tools to the max within the next few months...all Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bostitch, Hitachi.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Be warned...since bosch bought skil all this "new" jigsaw is is that POS red jigsaw that skil made in bosch blue. I guess they're trying to use their bosch rep with jigsaws to boost their homeowner tool share of the market. You might as well buy a ryobi or rigid if you buy this.


Its does look similar. My boss has the POS skill your thinking of and I must say, "what a POS it is".


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

bosch gst 135 may be a different model in America but this is one of the best jig saws out there along with Hilti and festool


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

the good jigsaw over here is the 1590 which will out cut the hilti and festool imho


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Bosch 1590EVSK! Hands down. With this saw you are in complete control of the cut, wood or metal, instead of the other way around.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks guys. So far, it's gonna be Bosch for my 12" SCMS, PS40 Impactor, Demo Hammer and WormDrive.




go with dewalt on the demo hammer... tools of the trade said it smoked bosch in almost every aspect (even hilti)


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

bcradio said:


> go with dewalt on the demo hammer... tools of the trade said it smoked bosch in almost every aspect (even hilti)



Really? I never used one (coincidentally, I saw a DeWalt hammer being used a few days ago and it was devouring 100 year old concrete like it was gravel). I like their mid-sized hammer. 

Thanks for the heads up...I haven't received my TOTT Mag in the mail, but just saw the cover with the hammer's review on it online (I went to the site to refer someone to the Framing Nailers that were tested last month). 

Now I'm going to go check for the hammers (that I totally ignored). 

This is the DeWalt that I have my eye on (but for a smaller hammer, the Bosch):


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

B, 

Just read the review. I said it before here, DeWalt had been falling behind for a while now, but after seeing their new corded drills, I knew that they were working on getting their game back up.

I think that this year, DeWalt will reclaim it's honor. :clap:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=400214&postcount=1

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=400214#post400214

And I look forward to it. 

Again, thanks for the suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes bosch 1590 is awesome. The festool jig saws are nice, they have 0 blade deflection and you can cut like 3" thick material with their long blades(thier blades also fit the bosch jig saw) only problem with festool is that with the dust collection hood on it you cannot see what you are cutting, that makes them worthless. Buy the bosch if you need to cut something really thick buy some festool blades.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think you can beat the quality to price ratio for bosch. As you can tell by the number of bosch posts here, everyone loves them. I have used the dewalt, and it just doesn't feel as good to me.

As for blades, i love using hilti blades. They just seem to last longer, and they don't bend as easily.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Harbor Freight has a beauty by Chicago Electric* for only $12.49.













*May actually be made in China.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't see Dewalt ever coming back from the hole it dug. Nowadays their tools are uncomfortable, unrefined junk. Aside from the 745 table saw, there is nothing they make that I would ever consider buying. Out of the major tool players, Bosch is the only brand that hasn't completely sold out to outsourcing to cheap labor- though the future looks grim.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

mickeyco said:


> Harbor Freight has a beauty by Chicago Electric* for only $12.49.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"May actually be made in China." might not be the worst of it.

The motor is probably recycled from a discarded sex toy, so speed of cutting will be a serious problem.

The slow cutting action might be an advantage if you are working by the hour and you need the extra money aaannd the owner is watching your every move.
If the owner complains about how slow you are going, you can always hand that baby to him and ask him to show you how.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't see Dewalt ever coming back from the hole it dug. Nowadays their tools are uncomfortable, unrefined junk. Aside from the 745 table saw, there is nothing they make that I would ever consider buying. Out of the major tool players, Bosch is the only brand that hasn't completely sold out to outsourcing to cheap labor- though the future looks grim.



I think their cordless drills are still the best.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

kapena said:


> "May actually be made in China." might not be the worst of it.
> 
> The motor is probably recycled from a discarded sex toy, so speed of cutting will be a serious problem.
> 
> ...


Don't forget...it's a GREEN TOOL. 

It's probably made of 98% plastic.

They have cordless model that runs on sunflower seeds.
(It's powered by a mouse running in a wheel)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

Out of the box the 1590 runs great but they don't last. two of my buddies had to replace the speed control on them and i don't think it cuts as smooth as the older style. however the three year warranty is awesome. I just replaced my two old batters for my drill just because the warranty was almost over an they sent me two new battery's no hassle. and let me keep the old batteries with actually work great.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

mike backman said:


> Out of the box the 1590 runs great but they don't last. two of my buddies had to replace the speed control on them and i don't think it cuts as smooth as the older style. however the three year warranty is awesome. I just replaced my two old batters for my drill just because the warranty was almost over an they sent me two new battery's no hassle. and let me keep the old batteries with actually work great.


Bosch 1587. That's the Jigsaw I learned with. 

Bosch warranties...where do I sart. I have the Powerbox Advance Worksite radio. "I" messed up the remote by placing my tool bag on it. It just stopped working. I contacted Bosch about getting a new one. Before I could ask how much it would be, they took my information and told me that a new one would be sent to me. I told them it was my fault. They said no problem. And I still have the old one (which might come in handy for spare parts if I ever crack my new one's case or anything). 

Love Bosch.


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

great company


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

1888-919-7272


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I don't see Dewalt ever coming back from the hole it dug. Nowadays their tools are uncomfortable, unrefined junk. Aside from the 745 table saw, there is nothing they make that I would ever consider buying. Out of the major tool players, Bosch is the only brand that hasn't completely sold out to outsourcing to cheap labor- though the future looks grim.


Hilti is still made in Europe.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> I think their cordless drills are still the best.


I second that! :thumbsup:

All though I haven't tried a Makita or Panasonic. My guys that install shower doors use the Dewalt 18V hammer drills. They hold up pretty good, we tried a Milwaukee and a Porter Cable at one time. The Dewalt lasts twice as long as either one. And we are talking heavy use, five days a week drilling through some pretty hard porcelain and granite at times.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> I second that! :thumbsup:
> 
> All though I haven't tried a Makita or Panasonic. My guys that install shower doors use the Dewalt 18V hammer drills. They hold up pretty good, we tried a Milwaukee and a Porter Cable at one time. The Dewalt lasts twice as long as either one. And we are talking heavy use, five days a week drilling through some pretty hard porcelain and granite at times.



DeWalt is Basura.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> Don't forget...it's a GREEN TOOL.
> 
> It's probably made of 98% plastic.
> 
> ...


You should be careful about giving away such good ideas like that mouse wheel drive jig saw. Someone might steal it and get rich.

Maybe we could combine the two sysyems like that hybrid Prius car.
Adding biofuel (sunflower seed & electric) should qualify the jigsaw as a green tool. 
The recycled sex toy motor might even increase the mouse-power, if we put two mice in it, each of the opposite sex.
We should include a trap door at the base where the droppings can be stored to make a coffee or tea like that cat-poop coffee they sell to sophisticated people.

I tell you, all we gotta do is spray paint that orange jigsaw body green to get with the program. We could recycle some of that existing orange paint with some scotch tape to make a peace sign and maybe a "Save the World" logo.

Like that Toyota Prius, we should be able to triple the price, since green buyers seem more concerned about saving the planet than protecting their bank accounts. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

kapena said:


> You should be careful about giving away such good ideas like that mouse wheel drive jig saw. Someone might steal it and get rich.
> 
> Maybe we could combine the two sysyems like that hybrid Prius car.
> Adding biofuel (sunflower seed & electric) should qualify the jigsaw as a green tool.
> ...


There was an attempt at the Hybrid model, but mice have this disorder that makes them susceptible to ceasures when in close contact to electro-magnetic fields. 

There is a heavy duty (.08 Amp) version coming out that's Hamster powered! 

Because it's a hamster, their referring to is as the 'cordless' model (get it? no tail? :laughing.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Harbor Freight has a beauty by Chicago Electric* for only $12.49.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a guy I was working with had two jigsaws like that. We needed a jigsaw, and he went and got both of them out. I tried one of them, unplugged it, tried the other, then went out and got my saw out of my truck. Last time I ever saw those pieces of crap again.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> DeWalt is Basura.



HUH? 
*No Habla Espanol!:laughing:*


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> HUH?
> *No Habla Espanol!:laughing:*



Apparently you do! Hell....You are in Colorado. I will assume a Major City....So you MUST speak Spanglish!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Hilti is still made in Europe.


Right... When I said major tool players I meant PC, Dewalt, Bosch, Hitachi, milwaukee etc... I dont consider hilti, festool, fein, mafell, etc to be major $$$ makers.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> I think their cordless drills are still the best.


They are sh%t compared to Panasonics. No contest


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

panny's rock!!!

watch out for Festool they are here with gusto. Bosch kinda just got U.S. manufacturing going for the longest time I think most of their stuff was made in Switzerland. 

Love Festool, but bosch Jig saw kicks Festools jig saws ass!!! Festools Jig saw blades kick Bosch's jig saw blades ass!!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> HUH?
> *No Habla Espanol!:laughing:*


Oye, es mejor que tu y Malco lo cojen suave con el Espanol papa! 

Ok? 

Cojelo suave con "take eet ee-z!"

Ok meng? 

:shutup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> They are sh%t compared to Panasonics. No contest


I've heard great things about Panasonics...but they didn't impress me when I used them on a site. They felt weak (the 2 I used). 

The DeWalts however, at every jobsite I've experienced, throughout the voltage range have all been bullet proof and have performed flawlessly. 

Just my experience.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Harbor Freight has a beauty by Chicago Electric* for only $12.49.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

Last Fall we had a jig saw race. I had my Bosch and one of my guys had his new Dewalt. We were cutting across a 3/4 piece of OSB (4ft). Same exact blades on each saw. I was through the board as he just passed the half way mark. He the played with his settings and wanted to go again. Bring it on! I smoked him again. He then put his Dewalt back in his truck.:clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Oye, es mejor que tu y Malco lo cojen suave con el Espanol papa!
> 
> Ok?
> 
> ...


This is why I enjoy you 2ndGen!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This is why I enjoy you 2ndGen!


:notworthy


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> panny's rock!!!
> 
> watch out for Festool they are here with gusto. Bosch kinda just got U.S. manufacturing going for the longest time I think most of their stuff was made in Switzerland.
> 
> Love Festool, but bosch Jig saw kicks Festools jig saws ass!!! Festools Jig saw blades kick Bosch's jig saw blades ass!!!!


The closest I ever got to a Festool was in that class we had to take to be a qualified Corian installer etc. They didn't even let us use that expensive tool. We just got to watch the rep use that nice orbital sander at the end of the class.

Anyway, does anyone know if the kick-ass Festool jig saw blades are interchangeable with my kick-ass Bosch jigsaws? Thanks.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

kapena said:


> Anyway, does anyone know if the kick-ass Festool jig saw blades are interchangeable with my kick-ass Bosch jigsaws? Thanks.


Yes they are! Both are "T" shank.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> Yes they are! Both are "T" shank.


Thanks Colorado!:thumbsup:

I've decided to make a hybrid jig saw now: A Bosch saw with a Festool blade.

I plan to call it a "Fosching Kick-ass Jig Saw" , if should anyone ever ask me 'What brand of tool am I using, that is soooo good at cutting?'.


----------

